# latest low buck upgrade installed...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

picked up a 69' catalina delco moraine power booster and dual master cylinder with proportioning valve and short line set for 38.00 in great condition so i have upgraded to power brakes.Painted them up then I had to do a few mods such as cut down and thread the back bolts for the angle brackets at the firewall, cut off the eye end on the booster and thread the rod for a barrel nut and rod extension to the Clevis. Installed all new front brake lines while i was at it, had some laying around from the boat trailer so that was a freebee. Got it all plumbed and mocked up today, and thinking i will pull the booster/MC when i install the engine and headers for easier fitment so i will re-install and bleed it when i do the rear pads, after i get the motor in.


----------

